# Is 60kg decent for first time power cleans?



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I tried power cleans yesterday, and I done 40kg and it was easy as hell, then I done 50 and that was easy too, and then I done 60kg on my first set without even doing the power part and just got the bar up to my shoulders..

I've never done them before, and I done them instead of barbell rows, I was wondering if this was decent for first time attempts??

Cheers.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Providing your form is correct it is totally up to you. I would say its a good weight to start with and then someone like Blutos would use a bus to do power cleans. Each to their own but train safe and train smart.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

60kg is a good starter m8 you already are quite explosive plus i love doing them my best at mo is 115kg with a press keep it up buddy


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Providing your form is correct it is totally up to you. I would say its a good weight to start with and then someone like Blutos would use a bus to do power cleans. Each to their own but train safe and train smart.


Haha yeah well, form's good and I consider it decent for a starting point!

And that's fair, he's been doing them a while!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

yes


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhh the power clean, or as I like to do them, SLDL to upright row/reverse barbell curl


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

If you feel comfortable doing them then go for it, would'nt worry if its decent or not 'train the weight not the ego'..I prefer doin my overhead presses by cleaning the weight first, feels far better than unracking the bar..


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Its a great excersize, any weight is great to start if the form is right, keep it up add reps then weight............


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Ahhh the power clean, or as I like to do them, SLDL to upright row/reverse barbell curl


What about the actual power bit where you jump into it?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

JoePro said:


> What about the actual power bit where you jump into it?


Are you saying my terrible form requires no power


----------

